# 5 herbs for dogs



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Seen this on Dogs Naturally, I use some for my self. 

5 Nutritious Herbs Every Dog Needs | Dogs Naturally Magazine


----------



## dannbarbery (Feb 4, 2014)

I sometimes add a little ginseng or turmeric powder on my dogs' food too. I didn't know about the others but I'll give them a try as well. Thanks for providing the link.


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

dannbarbery said:


> I sometimes add a little ginseng or turmeric powder on my dogs' food too. I didn't know about the others but I'll give them a try as well. Thanks for providing the link.


I have fibromyalgia and put turmeric on my food. kinda bitter.


----------

